# Help



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

My friend bought 3 silkies one died before she got it home and now one turns its head completely upside down and when it falls over it cant get up does anybody know whats goin on????!!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Chicks or hens?? I don't know what's wrong, but it sounds horrible!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would be contacting who ever she got the birds from and taking them back / getting a refund. Sounds like they had issues before your friend picked them up.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds toxic to me. Yes, I'd be calling that breeder.


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Inn Keeper they arent chicks they are almost layin age


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Still sounds like toxic or dehydrated. Try getting some electrolytes into them or subcutaneous fluids if you can manage that. Too hot in the vehicle? Or in the box too long?


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

This is commonly referred to as "crookneck" and is a problem related to the vaulted, or open skull found in some Silkies (yes, their skull is sometimes not completely closed.) What happens is, because the skull doesn't close completely, the brain is only covered by skin in some areas, making the bird extremely vulnerable to injury, especially if the birds are frightened and flap around in a crate, which might have happened during transport. 

I would definitely contact the breeder from whom your friend bought these birds and arrange to return the two that remain. Birds with such vaulted skulls should not be bred from, (although some breeders so, in order to get the huge crests, as often they go hand in hand.) 

This problem can be treated with a long and involved course of treatment included prednisone and medications. But in my experience (and I used to breed show quality Silkies) it is really not worth the time, energy, expense, and heartbreak involved, as often the birds being treated never completely recover, and remain invalids their entire lives. 

I am so very sorry to hear that your friend is dealing with this. If you'd like, you may send me a private message and I will send you my phone number if your friend would like to contact me for more information, I am happy to help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Really can't see how Prednisone can help an open Fontanelle. Just saying....


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Really can't see how Prednisone can help an open Fontanelle. Just saying....


Well no, it doesn't close the fontanelle, but it does reduce swelling to the brain which can be caused by injury to it due to the lack of skull because of the vaults being so high and the fontanelle(s) being open.

So it does definitely do some good, for sure.


----------

